# Faire mouche



## Adrianaunterwegs

Bonjour à tous!
J'ai quelques doutes sur la traduction en italien de cette expression française: "faire mouche". Voilà la phrase: l'humour percutant de l'écrivain fait mouche à chaque ligne.
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos suggestions.


----------



## Oikeiosis

Bisognerebbe vedere il contesto, comunque una interpretazione generica potrebbe essere: "l'umorismo / lo stile espressivo / la capacità linguistica dello scrittore fa "volare" / scaturire l'immaginazione / emoziona / ad ogni riga.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Adrianaunterwegs, 

In linea di massima, non sbagli mai a tradurre con "far centro", "colpire in pieno". Forse qui sta meglio "l'umorismo incisivo (scusa sono dentista pensionato) dello scrittore fa sempre la sua figura, l'effetto scontato" ecc.

Matou


----------



## albyz

altra possibilità:

L'umorismo dirompente dello scrittore va a segno ad ogni riga.


----------



## matoupaschat

albyz said:


> altra possibilità:
> 
> L'umorismo  *dirompente * dello scrittore va a segno ad ogni riga.


Il mitra era già inventato? O la macchina da scrivere ?


----------



## Adrianaunterwegs

Grazie Matou, albyz, oikeiosis per le vostre traduzioni!


----------



## albyz

Adrianaunterwegs said:


> Grazie Matou, albyz, oikeiosis per le vostre traduzioni!


Ma di niente!
La prossima volta magari proponine una anche tu .


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Il mitra era già inventato? O la macchina da scrivere ?



Sto solo riutilizzando la terminologia dei telegiornali italiani!! Il n'y a pas de mérite là non plus...


----------

